

Rewrite Your Code - p4bl0
http://www.nicollet.net/2011/05/rewrite-your-code/

======
dexen
Doesn't load for me, so google cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Ahttp%...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.nicollet.net%2F2011%2F05%2Frewrite-
your-code%2F&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8)

(takes a while to load too, probably because of styling elements)

At any rate, a realistic view of rewrites as part of software development. If
it wasn't such a buzzword, I'd call it ``agile rewriting'' -- rewrite early
and often, minding YAGNI, KISS etc.

~~~
p4bl0
It loads again, I guess the short time on the HN front page was enough to get
the blog down for a while.

~~~
victorNicollet
Yes, it was. You monsters. :-(

~~~
dexen
Guess you'll need to narrow-down and re-write the piece of code that buckled
under the load ;-)

Please submit story of the changes and we'll test it for you ;-)

~~~
victorNicollet
If I had my way (and the time to do it) I would drop Wordpress and write my
own blog tool.

